# Decisions



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

I am again faced with a diffiult decision. Which one of the sisters do I get to go with today? My trusty Giant VT1 or my speedy new Giant OCR Limited? Always a tough decision.


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Spongedog said:


> I am again faced with a diffiult decision. Which one of the sisters do I get to go with today? My trusty Giant VT1 or my speedy new Giant OCR Limited? Always a tough decision.


Gotta go with the road bike...afterall, this _is_ *ROAD*bikereview dot com!!!!!


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

I bought the OCR as a way to help improve my mountain bike conditioning. There were many days where I could slip in a good ride from my house in Northern Virginia (I live very close to large local trail systems called W&OD, Capital Crescent, Rock Creek), but not enough time to load up my mountain bike, go to the singletrack, and ride. Also, I have pretty knobby tires on my mountain bike and riding the roads just wears the expensive tires down fast. After I bought my new OCR, I found that I really ENJOY road biking as much as mountain biking, so now it is a test just about every day as to which to hop on. Now when I ride the OCR, I am thinking less about mountain bike conditioning, and more about road bike conditioning. My next purchase will be a computer/HRM so I can really start getting the most out of the workouts. After that...a century or more!


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Similar Story*

I bought my road bike for occasional weekend rides ONLY....you know so I could really FLY on Sunday rides!!! Well...I rarely ride my mtn bike now and ride the roadie several times a week. My mtn bike is now for family bike rides and the occasional commute.


----------

